# Pod Xt PRo Boss GT Pro or Digitech GSP1101



## crj55 (Feb 17, 2008)

Hello, my first post on this site. Looking to add multieffects for playing live .I am using a JCM 900 already and for other sounds wanted to add a modeling/multiFX running through a separate Solid state amp. Prefer rack mount with foot switching and am looking at POd XT Pro, Boss GT pro and Digitech GSP 1101. We are a non metal group mostly playing cover songs from 60's,70's and 80's. Need ability to copy alot of clean sounds and some crunch and medium distortion tones. Don't need full out metal that much.Anybody doing cover songs with any of these units? How do they compare and anything better out there?


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2008)

You can't go wrong with the Boss unit. If you don't like it ,it will resell.


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

The other guitarist in our band uses the Pod Xt and gets some great sounds. We do classic 60s to 90s rock.


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

If you decide to go with a Podxt Pro send me a PM. I have one i will be selling. It is loaded with all the extra model packs too.


----------



## Starlovin (Feb 15, 2008)

I own a pod xt pro. I love it. I use it on stage and in the studio with my rock band. The effects and amp simulators sound great. no complaints whatsoever.


----------

